

How much to pay a skilled intern? - chriskjennings

The startup I work for is looking to hire an intern to help us with front-end development.<p>We've found a guy that we like, but we are ignorant to the fair amount that he should be paid.<p>The position would be in the bay area.<p>What do you suggest?
======
turtle4
We pay an hourly equivalent that is about 40-50% of what a starting full-time
salary would be at the same position, and have never had problems with enough
(quality) applicants.

However: \- We are in the midwest, without much competition. \- We are in a
college town where there is mandatory internships as part of the CS program.

So YMMV.

------
wooster
I'd shoot for about 80% of the starting salary you'd pay if they were a new
full time employee just getting out of college.

